# When letting a deer hang, how warm is TOO warm???



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

I've got 2 hanging right now, but the temps are starting to get up there a little, my forecast is this

Today - 55/50 M. Cloudy
Wed - 58/41 Rain
Thu - 51/41 Rain
Fri - 49/42 M. Cloudy
Sat - 47/35 Rain

I got them Sun and so far the temps hasn't been above 48. I have them hanging in my building(in the shade, and our forecast is for cloudy conditions, so the sun won't be a factor), my building generally stays pretty cool, and air circulates pretty well. 

Do you think I can make it till Saturday to clean them or am I asking for trouble with the temps.


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

i like it to be right around 30 or colder and i will let him hang for a while... im not sure about almost 50 degrees! but thats me! congrats on the deer too!


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

when the bull flys show up and start laying eggs it to warm


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

thanks, and I'm watching for the flys.


----------



## Nimhates (Sep 30, 2008)

over 50 and rain bothers me...warm and moist is not good for meat. 50 and below (and dry), I'll leave for as much as 5-6 days, but any warmer and I'm on it at first opportunity. Get your self some white distilled vinegar and wipe the inside to kill bacteria....smells like crap, but will protect your meat and let's face it, most of the meat that this touches you will trim in processing. Make sure the poo shoot is clean and remove your tenderloins...otherwise they are unnecessarily subject to bacteria...let them fridge age before freezing, perhaps in your favorite marinade....also leave the hyde on to protect the outer side of the meat. My $.02

Oh yeah, if there was even a hint of a gut shot double wipe with the vinegar and don't leave hang long at all....


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

1.5 days at anything above 45 for me 40-45 no sun 2-3 with hide off.... 40 and below 5-6 days.... always get loins out they dry quickly. Most times i plug in my garage fridge and quarter up and will hang for a week or more in there if needed.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

That's too hot. Your lows aren't even near freezing. 55 and 58 is really pushing your luck.


They had better be in the shade, packed with ice.

Like right now.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Sounds like I'm going to be getting these into coolers this evening and tonight.


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

What's the need to let them hang? I always clean and pack mine into the freezer the same day.


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

I would not hang in any temps OVER 39 degrees. 

BTW, I live in KY and I know that you do as well....our daytime temps Sunday and Monday were WAY WAY WAY to warm to be hanging a deer. You just tripled or more the amount of bacteria on or in this meat.




NCBowhunter84 said:


> What's the need to let them hang? I always clean and pack mine into the freezer the same day.


To allow the natural "rigor" process to occur and for enzymes to break down the meat. Ever heard of dry aging a steak? It's is the same logic. IT DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE IF DONE CORRECTLY.


----------



## cass2 (Feb 4, 2011)

Found this. http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/other/recipes/2006/01/deer-hang-time


----------



## schlep1967 (Feb 2, 2005)

Here is a PDF with some good info. Linky With the temps you are currently at it has probably already aged enough.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

I would want to see low 40s for the high. I think you are too warm to go until Saturday.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Anything over 38-40 is to warm to let hang for an extended time.......I leave the hide on and hang head down


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Get them in the freezer, it is not worth the risk of having the meat rot. It doesn't take that long to process them anyway. Congrats by the way.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

any temp over around 45 is too warm for me. Think of the temp in your fridge.


----------



## tartop (Oct 20, 2011)

If you are wondering about what the temp of the meat is, just stick a meat thermometer in the ham so you can check it. As previously mentioned, anything above 40 is too warm. It has to do with bacteria growth. I also cover it with a bedsheet to keep the flies from blowing it. 

The color and smell of your deer are good indicators of what is going on as well. The outside will dry out and turn dark red, almost black. If you were to cut into it, the inside should be moist and the color of meat you would see in the store, maybe a little darker. It will smell like meat and you might pick up a little "gamey" smell along with it. That is normal and will be good eating. 

If it gets wet, it may feel slimy and then start to look pale and then start to turn green. It will start to really stink like it is rotting. This usually starts on the flanks and bacons first. 

If you were to make a fist and give it a light jab, cool meat will give a little but still be firm. 

If you don't have any way to hold it, go ahead and process it. 

Good job on getting a couple of deer.


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

While no expert on this, I would want to see daytime no higher than 40 and nights into the 30s or colder. With what you listed, I would not go past today.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

I like Meat said:


> *Anything over 38-40 is to warm to let hang for an extended time*.......I leave the hide on and hang head down


38 - 40 for 7 days will get you the best tasting you have ever had IMO. Dont worry so much about the outside temp, put a thermo in our building and check it. If it gets any higher you can debone and put i a bin on a grate and stick in the fridge for a few days. Just dont freeze it, as once you do that it is done and your meat will not age anymore.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

get a temp probe if meats is above 42 ur pushing it 37 is more like it.digital one runs about 7.99.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

thanks everyone, I'm going to clean, debone and get into coolers on ice tonight. Then add ice again probably Thursday.

Saturday, clean it up, grind, and package.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Your refrigerator thermometer says 42 is safe for perishables so I'd say 42 or less


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

schlep1967 said:


> Here is a PDF with some good info. Linky With the temps you are currently at it has probably already aged enough.


great link, THANKS!!!


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

To warm to leave hanging. Just quarter them up and place them in ice chests with unopened bags of ice for the rest of the week. Leave the drain open to allow water to escape. Works just as good and the meat stays cooler!


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

We keep them in a closed up garage and as long as it's 70 or less outside we have no problems and leave them for a day or two (probably 100 or so deer over the years). Now it is usually about 10 to 15 degrees cooler in the garage than outside though.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

its the high is at or a lil above freezing, i dont mind letting them hang for a day or 2, but even then i usually cut them up before they freeze solid...50 is way to warm to be hangin up more than a couple hours


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Get the hide off then open the chest cavity up. You could also wrap a burlap sack over it. I like temperatures in the 30's to keep the meat from going bad.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Your temps look too warm.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

scrapejuice said:


> Sounds like I'm going to be getting these into coolers this evening and tonight.


It would be for the best. I'm in Ky too, and it just isn't cool enough to let them hang long right now. It feels even warmer than it is right now.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

It may be a touch warm but not horrible. The high is usually short lived and lows stick around. If its in the shop with no outside air mixing I bet it never reaches the high temp.

For those that want freezing temps at night whats the point of letting it hang? You just froze the dang thing and will do little for aging. As long as it stays below 45 I don't worry. 

Think of a fridge not a freezer.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> That's too hot. Your lows aren't even near freezing. 55 and 58 is really pushing your luck.
> 
> 
> They had better be in the shade, packed with ice.
> ...


Amen. Pull that deer down and butcher it now.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

scrapejuice said:


> thanks everyone, I'm going to clean, debone and get into coolers on ice tonight. Then add ice again probably Thursday.
> 
> Saturday, clean it up, grind, and package.


Glad to hear and as others said and I forgot to post........make sure you leave the drain open so it doesnt sit in water,


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Below 40 anything above is not healthy


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Got it cleaned, boned, and into the coolers last night and on ice.

grinding and packaging on Saturday.

Thanks guys.


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

scrapejuice said:


> Got it cleaned, boned, and into the coolers last night and on ice.
> 
> grinding and packaging on Saturday.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Good to hear. It takes less than an hour to skin and quarter a deer so I always do that the same day I shoot it. I picked up an old fridge and easily fit two quartered deer in there. You can usually get old fridges free or cheap so be on the lookout. Much better than ice chests.


----------

